# Co sądzicie o kompilacji gentoo ze stage1?

## trzcionek

Pytanie dokładnie jak w temacie...  :Wink: 

----------

## Riklaunim

myślimy że to strata czasu i nic więcej, no może poza dodatkowym źródłem problemów

----------

## Arfrever

Jeśli nie jest wykonywane przez Catalyst, to nie ma żadnego sensu.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## trzcionek

 *Quote:*   

> myślimy że to strata czasu i nic więcej, no może poza dodatkowym źródłem problemów

 

to już nikt nie kompiluje OpenOffice, aby uzyskać wzrost wydajności o 0,0000001%   :Razz: 

Wracając do tematu, to pytam dlatego, że jeszcze nigdy nie zaczynałem od stage3, a ze stage1 nie było większych problemów no może za pierwszym razem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Swoje pierwsze Gen2 stawiałem ze stage1.... Bo nie byłem świadom ile rzeczy może sie pod drodze popsuć  :Very Happy: 

Generalnie nie ma sensu budować systemu od stage1. Bierze się stage3, kernel, grub, vim, mc, ekg, links+directfb i mp3blaster i w godzinkę masz sprawny system. Potem jeszcze detale jak Kde, ale to sobie może w tle lecieć, bo system już jest funkcjonalny  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja z kolei wolę stawiać gen2 tylko ze stage1, raz postawiłem ze stage3 i do tego x86 zamiast ~x86 i się mocno zawiodłem  :Wink:  (wydajnością) Dlatego już nigdy więcej stage3 i x86/amd64 tylko ~arch :d Ale nikogo nie namawiam :d

----------

## Raku

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> ja z kolei wolę stawiać gen2 tylko ze stage1, raz postawiłem ze stage3 i do tego x86 zamiast ~x86 i się mocno zawiodłem  (wydajnością)

 

a jaka jest różnica w działaniu systemu zainstalowanego ze stage1 od systemu ze stage3 przekompilowanego w całości (emerge -e world)?

----------

## psycepa

Bo jak sie ma ze stage1 to sie mozna pochwalic przed kolegami i wogole dupy na to leca....

zartuje oczywiscie, kazdy kto potrafi logicznie myslec, odpowie: zadna...

ale to przeciez nie przeszkadza dyskutowac o wyzszosci jednego nad drugim po raz setny, prawda?  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

Raz przecież można sobie pozwolic na stage1, tak for fun  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

http://badpenguins.com/gentoo-build-test/ taka

----------

## Piotr Gros

hmm ciekawe testy, ale to i tak było oczywiste, że ustawienie systemu ze stage3 od razu do własnych wymagań będzie dłużej trwało,

z tym, że można to przeprowadzać stopniowo, podczas upgradów kolejnych programów

Ja swój stawiałem od stage1, ale to było jeszcze przed zaleceniem stage3  :Smile: 

I nie żałuję, dało mi to większą wiedzę o konstrukcji systemu.

----------

## Raku

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> http://badpenguins.com/gentoo-build-test/ taka

 

rozumiem, że zawód w wydajności stage3 dotyczył u ciebie czasu rekompilacji całego stage3 tuz po jego instalacji?

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   http://badpenguins.com/gentoo-build-test/ taka 
> 
> rozumiem, że zawód w wydajności stage3 dotyczył u ciebie czasu rekompilacji całego stage3 tuz po jego instalacji?

 

nie no ... posłuchałem jednego moda na naszym kanale ircowym i postawiłem gen2 ze stage3 i do tego stabilony arch i zadnych udziwnionych cflags/ldflags. Powiem tak, kompilowało się szybko, rekompilowało też ale szybkość i responsywność tego systemu pozostawiała wiele do życzenia. Dlatego też trzymam się ~arch  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> nie no ... posłuchałem jednego moda na naszym kanale ircowym i postawiłem gen2 ze stage3 i do tego stabilony arch i zadnych udziwnionych cflags/ldflags. Powiem tak, kompilowało się szybko, rekompilowało też ale szybkość i responsywność tego systemu pozostawiała wiele do życzenia. Dlatego też trzymam się ~arch 

 

Czegoś tu nie rozumiem.

Różnice w instalacji systemu ze stage1 a stage3 (z rekompilacją wszystkiego) sprowadza się do dłuższego sumarycznego czasu wersji ze stage3. Co prawda - system szybciej nadaje się do użytku (bo już po rozpakowaniu stage3), ale emerge -e world zajmuje wg przytoczonych testów więcej czasu.

I to jedyna różnica, bo w efekcie końcowym otrzymujesz dokładnie ten sam system. Jeśli zauważasz jakieś różnice w prędkości działania systemu stage1/stage3, to jest to IMO urojenie.

Co do arch i ~arch - różnica pomiędzy obiema gałęziami polega głównie na wersjach programów, jakie udostępniają. I tu różnica w prędkości działania systemu polegać może jedynie na ulepszeniach, jakie z wersji na wersję autorzy oprogramowania implementują. Czy jest to aż tak widoczna różnica? nie wydaje mi się.

----------

## Belliash

ja stawiam ze stage1....

Bo uzywam glibca i gcc ktorego nie ma w zadnym stage....

A jak mam juz rekompilowac wszystko... to wole to robic ze stage1 niz ze stage3 ;]

I mniejszy tarball do zaciagniecia  :Razz: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> ja stawiam ze stage1....
> 
> Bo uzywam glibca i gcc ktorego nie ma w zadnym stage....
> 
> A jak mam juz rekompilowac wszystko... to wole to robic ze stage1 niz ze stage3 ;]
> ...

 

z tym tez sie zgadzam  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja stwaiełem pierwsze gentoo jezzce ze stage1 i nigdy nie miałem z nim problemów gdzie czynnikiem błądzącym nie byłbym ja sam. 

Postawiłem tez później ze 2 czy 3 razy gentoo ze stage3 i często były z nim różnorakie problemy (np nie działający skype).

Co do prędkości to na oko jest taka sama.

----------

## Poe

cóż. pierwsze Gentoo stawialem z s1. stało sobie na pc ze 2 lata bez problemów. potem miałemm problemy sprzętowe i musiałem postawic na nowo. stawiałem juz z s3. i tez wytrzymało ze 2 lata dopóki nie wyniosłem sie z peceta rodzinnego i przeszedlem calkowicie na swojego laptopa, gdzie gentoo stawiałem z s3. stawialem go w sierpniu zeszlego roku. stoi bezproblemowo nadal. w s1 nie skopałem nic, działalo, aczkolwiek zeżarło 3 dni. w s3 nie skopalem nic, aczkolwiek zeżarło kilka godzin, a reszta i tak sie z czasem przerotowała i tak. wiec stawianie s1 nie ma większego sensu. chyba ze faktycznie wymafamy jakiegos innego składnika niz w s3 lub jakis wyspecjalizowanych testów porównawczych (choc tu tez mozna sie klocic).

pozdrawaim

----------

## jabol

Jak dotad zawsze stage1, nigdy zadnych problemow, ale ostatni install (miesiac temu) stage3. I potem mp3blaster + ekg i w tle emerge -e world. W ten sposob wykorzystalem zloty srodek, ktory ktos gdzies na forum polecal. Aha - osobiscie kompiluje openoffice.

----------

## 13Homer

Ja również wyłącznie stage1 i OOo ze źródeł.

Jeszcze chwila i Gentoo zawładnie graficzny instalator i prekompilowane pakiety.

----------

## timor

W moim przypadku instalacja ze stage3 nie zadziałała. Coś się dziwnie sypało, ale nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć co - dawno to było z 3 lata temu... Natomiast ze stage1 nie miałem problemów.

Według mnie tak na prawdę nie ma znaczenia co się wybierze, dla mnie w Gentoo najważniejsza jest obsługa pakietów przez portage, które wszystkim zarządza. Mój system miał różne przygody ale za każdym razem się z tego pozbierał i to jest w nim zje.... ste  :Smile: 

----------

## HiTo

W którymś z newsletterów bodajże było o tym, że skrypt /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh i polecenie emerge -e system wykonują tą samą robotę, co instalacja kolejno ze stage 1 i stage 2, a całą czynność IMO łatwiej jest zautomatyzować.

Przykładowo po skonfigurowaniu make.conf dodajesz do features "parallel-fetch", wykonujesz polecenie

```
# /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh && emerge -e system
```

i (w moim przypadku po 20h) masz ten sam efekt co daje stage 1.

wszyscy wiemy, że czas to pieniądz, więc jeżeli nie widać różnicy, to po co przepłacać   :Wink: 

----------

